# Hi newbie from Devon



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi guys. Ray Jr here, im in the process of looking for a TT. I just set up what should develop into quite a decent brand name known as Dub Section, a small club for similar VW/Audi minded people of which i can supply new & used wheels etc for most german motors aswell as knowledge of wheels fitments etc. . My father also owns Wheel Power (wheelpowerdevon) to those people online.
Speak soon
Ray


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!

Chris


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... nice to have another South West member 

Mine is up for sale if you want to look at one close to home :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. Dont forget to show us all some pics of your car!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thought I recognised Wheel Power... Was it you that was at the jamacia Inn meet with Jon?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

good luck in the hunt, what are you looking for?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to tthe forum


----------

